# Drilling / Boring a hole for a honey gate, in the side of a stainless steel tank.



## Asia-Off-Grid (May 1, 2017)

Greetings:

Has anyone done this, drilled a hole into the lower side of a stainless tank, in order to install a honey gate? 

Here in Cambodia, large stainless pots, I guess they would be called, are commonly used for cooking. Khmers are known for their parties and such, to entertain hundreds of guests. So, large capacity cookware is easy to find, in stainless. I want to buy one of these larger pots and install a honey gate in it. 

Ideas / Input as to best how to do that, from those in the know?


----------



## Dave P (Feb 19, 2017)

A 45m hole saw will do the job you can buy them on Ebay at a reasonable cost


----------



## Asia-Off-Grid (May 1, 2017)

Dave P said:


> A 45m hole saw will do the job you can buy them on Ebay at a reasonable cost


A $5.00 USD bit? Who would've thunk? Okay. I'll give 'er a shot. I'll order a couple of them now. 

Thank you, sir.



For those interested, THIS is what I am ordering. 








To drill a hole for THIS:


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I am very suspicious of that price. Or should I say I am very suspicious that they are actual carbide bits and actually look like the picture depicted. You usually get what you pay for and I would expect to pay $25. Let us know how it works out because if it does I want to order a lot of them.J


----------



## Asia-Off-Grid (May 1, 2017)

Fivej said:


> I am very suspicious of that price. Or should I say I am very suspicious that they are actual carbide bits and actually look like the picture depicted. You usually get what you pay for and I would expect to pay $25. Let us know how it works out because if it does I want to order a lot of them.J


I figured as much, as well. So, I ordered 4 of them. Hopefully, I will get one successful hole out of the four bits. If I can get one tank set up to use as a settling tank, I will be happy.

The trouble is, it will take about a month to get them here, even from China. They come via slow boat.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Lennox makes the best hole saws in my opinion. Be aware that in a handheld drill, the saw will wobble a little and the actual hole will end up a little larger than the stated size.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

If you were in the states, I'd say find an electrician with a knockout punch set and see if they will punch the hole for you. I doubt you'll find such a think in Cambodia. 

Make sure you put it up above the bottom high enough to accommodate the inner nut. I nearly made the mistake of getting it too low on my plastic bucket.


----------



## Asia-Off-Grid (May 1, 2017)

JWPalmer said:


> Lennox makes the best hole saws in my opinion. Be aware that in a handheld drill, the saw will wobble a little and the actual hole will end up a little larger than the stated size.


I think I have about 10mm to work with. So, hopefully, it won't move about too much. Thank you, though. Something for me to keep in mind.



Gumpy said:


> Make sure you put it up above the bottom high enough to accommodate the inner nut. I nearly made the mistake of getting it too low on my plastic bucket.


Thanks. Didn't cross my mind. But, would have - surely, just after I drilled the hole.


----------



## Alexander co (Dec 6, 2013)

Hallo. I did it for several times. I used a* hand* drilling machine- very important for a good controll of the drill position. I designed and drowed a D and another * D- 3 mm* circle, on the hole position and i have bored near to near holes with a * 2 mm drill*, following the litle circle, on whole the circomference. After this process, i used a chain saw file, for finishing. Finaly a *good *craftman , tin sticked. Good luck!


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Are there blacksmiths in Cambodia? This is a job that a reasonably proficient smith could do with hand tools (punches chisels and files). Shouldn't take too long.
Bill


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Darn, two for the price of one again.
Bill


----------



## Jake264 (Jan 24, 2016)

Just a heads up you don't want to spin the heck out of them hole saws in stainless. I would aim for about 100 rpm.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Jake264 said:


> Just a heads up you don't want to spin the heck out of them hole saws in stainless. I would aim for about 100 rpm.


I second that, and if possible drill a hole in some of the same metal to dull the saw up a bit. New ones are very grabby, especially if your container is circular.


----------



## flyingron (Sep 14, 2017)

I've drilled through this sort of metal a lot with "unibits." Works well up to an inch.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Any results yet? 45mm sounds too big.


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

Do as GUMPY said #7 works great ---no wobble with the knock out --knock out will work on stainless steel ---or plastic --


----------



## Asia-Off-Grid (May 1, 2017)

brushwoodnursery said:


> Any results yet? 45mm sounds too big.


Sorry for not replying sooner. The drill bits never arrived. So, I went with 5 gallon plastic buckets.


----------

